# Fire risk.. covings?



## vkurup (Feb 13, 2016)

Some of the room at our new place including the kitchen has polystyrene covings. So when we got the home report, it mentioned that polystyrene covings present a fire risk/hazard and therefore we should replace it.  So they are on their way out at some point.  Earlier today, I was at B&Q and noticed that they have polystyrene covings on sale. Ditto with Wickes..   If it is a fire hazard, should these be banned?  A trawl thru the Interweb gives conflicting answers...   anyone else come up against this?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2016)

I maybe wrong, we had similar when we moved home and I believe it was the age of the polystyrene, modern ones are more fire resistant and the old ones when on fire were extremely toxic from the smoke.


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 14, 2016)

Regardless of fire risks, they should be removed for their dated hideous appearance. They're so 70's.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2016)

Polystyrene coving, NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! IF you're putting up coving use the moulded plaster kind, okay so you'll need two people for the longer lengths but they do look a load better.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2016)

Polystyrene coving is fine looks-wise... IF ITS THE PAPER COVERED TYPE.

Is it a fire hazard? if the flames reach the coving then your house is already burning down!!!


----------



## Slab (Feb 15, 2016)

Coving turned a corner in the 90's 



I don't recall it being sold with any fire hazard warning though


----------



## AMcC (Feb 15, 2016)

Home reports and surveyors always like to caveat things and re use standard phrases and statements, this means that it can take a long time for the non relevant ones to slip from use. As others have said if it gets to that stage you have more to worry about that than the comings.


----------

